

Why Apple Is Going Into Debt Rather Than Using Its Cash - _halcyon_
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/04/23/apple_tax_dodging_debt_will_help_the_company_avoid_taxes.html

======
wskinner
As long as we have corporate tax rates, we will continue to see behavior like
this. People who complain about corporations paying little to no tax would do
well to examine the reasons why this sort of behavior occurs.

